# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول

## maysam.m

سلام
پکیج تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول5 وجود داره؟ یکی پیدا کردم قدیمی بود نمیدونم با لاراول5 سازگار باشه یا نه! 
نمیخوام دستی کتابخونه ها رو استفاده کنم.

----------


## tresa022

jdf رو به servis container تبدیل کن
اگه نتونستی بگو تا برات بفرستم

----------


## hamedarian2009

جستجو میکردین قطعا پیدا میکردین
https://github.com/parsidev/Jalali

----------


## tuytoosh

https://github.com/morilog/jalali

----------


## hekmati.nasser@gmail.com

سلام من پکیج های که دوستان گفتن استفاده کردم اما توصیه میکنم پکیج زیر استفاده کنید هم امکاناتش بیشتره و هم داکیومنتش کاملتره 
https://packagist.org/packages/hekmatinasser/verta

----------


## Jergis

سلام دوست عزیز .. شما میتونید از یکی از دو پکیج زیر استفاده کنید که در لینک های زیر درباره اونها توضیح داده شده (البته پیشنهاد من verta است ) :

*1. تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول با پکیج قدرتمند Verta**2. تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول (morilog)*

----------

